# Episode 2 My garden.



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a work in progress at present, it is a little bit of a monument to a certain member here at TB, anyone care to guess who?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

A pretty little Fairy Garden. Love it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my! I absolutely LOVE it, Cathy! *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a beautiful garden,Cathy!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's beautiful, Cathy, it looks like a little slice of paradise 
Hmm...wonder who it's for? 

Could it be.... for Darth Vader? 

Oh, wait, he's not a member of TB.  Also I don't think he likes birds. Or anyone else. But I can't really tell because of the mask. You know, concealing his voice/face/whatever. 

Could it be...for Michelle Obama?

No, I've heard she already has a vegetable garden...

Could it be...for Queen Elizabeth?

No, I think she probably has a lot of gardens already. Like, a lot. And gardeners. 

Hmm, none of these people own budgies, either. Oh, and Queen Elizabeth and Michelle Obama are also not members of TB. As far as I know. I mean, they could be. If you're Michelle Obama or Queen Elizabeth, please let us know ASAP so we can ask you about your gardening habits. Thanks.

EDIT TO ADD: If you're anyone else important (world leader, notable scientist, successful author, Beethoven, Leonardo Da Vinci, ect.) you should probably reveal to the world all about your gardens so we may better come to conclusions about who deserves some aforementioned gardens by Cathy. 

Well, I'm stumped! :dunno:

OH, that's right. 
A garden so perfect and so divine could only be for one person online--the magical, mystical wonderful being--
Is that Deborah, FaeryBee that I am seeing? 

That makes more sense now. :laughing:


----------

